# Cabela's kangaroo upland boots



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Has anyone tried a pair of these? Now that we can get them legally shipped to CA, I've been thinking about a pair. Browning also makes them, but they're about double the cost of the Cabela's version.

This is a link to them...
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_812677&id=0026859812154a


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

I will mention one thing to you. You live in Cali.. Those are insulated boots.. may be a little to warm walking around, just a thought


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeff, Devlin gets upland hunting in Montana! He got cold last time, so now he needs these I just wish I could justify some cold weather gear, I miss the cold days.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

JeffLusk said:


> I will mention one thing to you. You live in Cali.. Those are insulated boots.. may be a little to warm walking around, just a thought


Thanks, Jeff...but I generally hunt in an insulated boot. Don't ask me why...maybe it's just that once I find a boot I like, I want it to do double-duty in moderate temps as well as the cold. Also, it's only 200g which is, I think, what my present upland boots have.

A quick edit to this post: hiya Carol! BTW, I might even get a second Montana trip this year...my bride and I have begun preliminary negotiations! ;-) Needless to say, I'd love to have a lighter pair of boots for not only that, but also chasing those Baja quail!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey, to all their own. I know I hate cold feet more than anything.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

And oh yeah...speaking of my bride...today's our 36th anniversary, so we're off to dinner. The downside is that the restaurant won't let me bring my Sadie. Unreasonable, don't you think???

And before you ask, yes, I bought her a nice present...a _very_ nice present, if I do say so myself!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Never tried them, but the Danner Pronghorns are worth a look.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

I had them and wasn't a real big fan. They were comfy but, just didn't seem real tough to me. I took mine back to cabelas and got a pair of Danners that I have been happy with so far.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Great comments, and right on target with a concern I have: are kangaroo leather boots tough enough for Baja cactus, wild roses, briars and rocky slopes?

BTW: those 200g Danners with the zipper look interesting, but is the zipper really waterproof? And aren't they fairly heavy?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Have not tried the Kangaroos. But I do have a pair of the older uplands in Chukka-6" and the 10" version. Both are Gortex and have served me well for the last eight years. I believe Cabelas offers a good shoe for the money.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Filson uplander boots are the very best boot I have purchased...worn them hard for many years and they have more years left in them.


----------



## scott furbeck (May 28, 2008)

I've been really happy with Russell Birdshooters for hot weather. They are expensive but last nearly forever and Russell will resole and repair whatever is needed. Additionally, odd sizes and requests are their specialty.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

I just bought a pair of the uninsulated 7" Cabelas kangaroo upland boots a few weeks ago and I really like them. They are very light, very comfortable and have a Gore-tex membrane, so they are waterproof. I've been going through boots lately trying to find a good daily wear boot and I think I've found them. We'll see how they hold up, but so far, so good.


----------



## percent (Mar 19, 2008)

I shop at http://www.cranes-country-store.com for Filson stuff. They've always got a discount code as well as money off. For example after discounts Filson Uplander Boot's (9in tall) retail for 327 end up being 250 after. 

You pick the item you want, add it to the cart and it will show you the discount price, then you use "SFFilson1" in the area that says coupon code for final price.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

I've got a pair of the Cabelas and love 'em. Waterproof, lightweight and durable. These have been my upland boots, dog training boots and goose hunting boots unless it gets really cold for 5 or 6 years and they are holding up great. I'd buy another pair in a minute.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

personal experience, I bought a pair of wolverine non insulated 8" boots for my elk hunting trip to Idaho in Sept. I put about 30 miles on them on the treadmill breaking them in and getting in shape for the hunt...they were absolutely THE WORST BOOT IN THE WORLD..no support in the ankle area and poor traction on the steep Idaho terrain, I even fell the last day when I slid down the hill...

so when we got back to Boise my brother bought me a pair of Cabelas 9" Pinnacle boots, they are the best boot I have ever worn and were a few dolars cheaper than Danners..wear coolmax or thinsulate liner socks with smartwool socks.

I have worn Browning kangaroo boots and although they are lightweight and very soft they cut easily and are not good in cold pheasant hunts...great for dove and quail hunts in Texas on dry terrain with snake chaps of course


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I've had Cabelas' kangaroos - a long time ago. OK, nothing special. I had an older Danner Pronghorn. Good.

The most comfortable upland boot I've had is Cabela's Brittany:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

currently on sale, too, $75.

The small lugs are good for muddy fields or grass or corn stubble. (They aren't mountaineering boots. Big lug boots tend to load with mud.)

These boots won't last as long as $250 boots, but there are none more comfortable.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Devlin - you will not find a one boot does all when it comes to light weight and being able to handle prickly pear, ample support, etc... I am a big fan of Lowa boots. I own four pairs of boots: 2 Lowa, 1 Danner, 1 Meindl. With that being said, I still want a pair of Russell Prickly Pear boots. IMO, it is ideal for our area addressing weight, snakes, cactus, custom fit, etc... My guess is they might be a tad warm like anything gortex, because they will not breathe as well. You will never find me in cordura anything in the SW. I wear either Smartwool or Thorlo socks and usually with a liner.

Lowa - comfort, build, and performance. For a heavy duty pair, check out the Sheep Hunters...nice!
Danner - the ones made in China are not the same as the ones made in the USA. IMO, that is what ruined Vasque. At least the well made hardcore boots are still made here.
Meindl - well made but the foot bed is like concrete. The Perfekt Hunter at least uses a cork insole.
Filson - my Dad loves them, but they are on the heavy side. Very nice features and build.

I have found that a pair of Superfeet insoles help stabilize the foot better than OEM insoles, but they do not necessarily add cushioning.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

kjrice said:


> Devlin - you will not find a one boot does all when it comes to light weight and being able to handle prickly pear, ample support, etc... I am a big fan of Lowa boots. I own four pairs of boots: 2 Lowa, 1 Danner, 1 Meindl. With that being said, I still want a pair of Russell Prickly Pear boots. IMO, it is ideal for our area addressing weight, snakes, cactus, custom fit, etc... My guess is they might be a tad warm like anything gortex, because they will not breathe as well. You will never find me in cordura anything in the SW. I wear either Smartwool or Thorlo socks and usually with a liner.


I agree that it's tough finding a "one boot does all." However, over the last 35 years of hunting the SW and Baja, I've been lucky, I guess. I've never had a pair of boots fail me in the cactus...I've been "hit" more than once by snakes (good boots and Filson chaps saved me, I'm sure)...I've slogged through mud and water and scree and chaparral...and oddly enough, the only time I've found a pair of boots to be lacking was in the Judith Basin of Montana chasing pheasants in the snow and ice. And that wasn't the boot itself, it was the need for a full lug sole. And Cordura? Not a chance...your and my country will turn it into a shredded mess in hours. And like you, although I don't usually wear a liner sock, my socks are all Thorlo and SmartWool!

The jury's still out about what I'm going to do about new boots (if anything). Hell, the more I think about it, the better I like what I'm wearing!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

The Prickly Pears have a Turtle Skinz liner that is snake resistant. I wear Turtle Skinz for gaiters, since they are super-light. That is why, *on paper*, they are perfect for the SW. Plus you measure for a custom fit plus a custom sole, toe guard, etc... I like a good liner sock to help with hotspots, but I do a lot of chukar hunting. Each boot is for a specific situation. Do me a favor and try the Russell PP and tell me how you like them.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

I have had these other ones for a while - see link below - used to ship Kangoroo leather stuff to my brother in law in Reno, then pick them from him.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_812154&id=0058658812111a

These are the Featherweight ones (2.4 lb. as compared to 3+lbs.) They lasted forever and never needed to be broken in. If you walk around a lot (as in upland hunting) the lighter weight makes a difference. Soft and comfortable. 

Insulated is not too warm for California.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Hookset said:


> I just bought a pair of the uninsulated 7" Cabelas kangaroo upland boots a few weeks ago and I really like them. They are very light, very comfortable and have a Gore-tex membrane, so they are waterproof. I've been going through boots lately trying to find a good daily wear boot and I think I've found them. We'll see how they hold up, but so far, so good.



These are likely the same boots I wear for upland use. They replaced a pair of the Browning equivalents at about 60% of the price (at that time). I have several years' wear in the boots now, including SD pheasant hunting where I walk miles behind a dog, TX quail hunting & even field waterfowl hunting in SK.

My only negative comment is much the same as any boots I buy/wear. I usually don't like the support inserts & replace them with a stronger, more substantive insert that will retain it's original shape better.


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

I was looking at these last night, they are not waterproof are they? That is the only thing holding me back from getting a pair of these. Anything comparable that is waterproof?

(btw-thanks for the timely thread, I've been agonizing over a boot purchase for weeks lol)



zipmarc said:


> I have had these other ones for a while - see link below - used to ship Kangoroo leather stuff to my brother in law in Reno, then pick them from him.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_812154&id=0058658812111a
> 
> ...


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

My kangaroo upland boots from Cabelas are goretex lined (not a goretex insert). They should be available in both insulated & uninsulated.

BTW, never have understood why insulated boots are needed when walking is the major use. Dual use never seems to work for me. If I'm going to sit while wearing my boots or stand for lengthy periods then I use a good insulated boot for that purpose & dress differently too.


----------



## Dick Sheldon (Jul 14, 2006)

I have two pair of boots. A Vasque boot that is 9 inches and 400 gram thinsulate, for those late season ND roosters. I have had these boots for 10 years and they are the best boots I have ever owned. I also have an uninsulated pair of Kennetrek boots that are a year old and feel as good as the Vasque and are holding up great. I had some of the Browning Kangaroo boots, but didn't think they held up well. I had to have the soles replaced after about a year. I will admit they were comfortable but didn't give much arch support.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I have not tried these. I have the brownings and have hunted in them here in South Dakota for several seasons, this being the 4th. I estimate that I walked close to 150 miles in deep grass and cattails each year. The one complaint I have is that the seam around the front uppers takes a beating. The seam protects the lacing however. The shoe repair guy told me to put a layer of super glue on the leather seam to toughen it up. I have a pair of danners that I frequently have to take to the shoe repair to get sewn where the grass wears through the threading at the seams.

This will probably be the last year for the Brownings and I may consider the Cabelas. I need to get over there and try them on. The brownings are the most comfortable walking boot I've ever worn...


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

They are so-so boots. One other thing....you won't get them shipped to California...kangaroo is against some sort of regulation there. See the part in red in the description where it says something about restrictions may apply?


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

I can not comment on the cabelas kangaroo boots but I recently bought a pair of irish setter wing shooter boots (also available from Macks PW) and they are wonderful it only took me about two days to break them in walking across campus. Im not sure how cabelas boots hold up but I do have several pairs of Irish Setter /Redwing boots that I have had for years.
Just my thoughts but your the one who has to wear them
jim


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Sharon Potter said:


> They are so-so boots. One other thing....you won't get them shipped to California...kangaroo is against some sort of regulation there. See the part in red in the description where it says something about restrictions may apply?


Fortunately, that law was changed effective this year (2008)...we've been able to get them shipped here legally since then.


----------



## Tha Dick (Jul 25, 2007)

Tried them both. The Cabela's brand soles didn't last long at all.(approx. 6 months)
The Browning's Im still wearing today. (going on 3 years) 

The little extra money is more than worth it.

Check around and you can find the Browning's on sale, usaully around $175-185 bucks. Just my .02 worth.

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=366113

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...ts-Waterproof-Gore-Tex-Insulated-For-Men.html

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...ts-Waterproof-Gore-Tex-Insulated-For-Men.html

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...unting-Boots-Waterproof-Gore-Tex-For-Men.html


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Devlin said:


> Fortunately, that law was changed effective this year (2008)...we've been able to get them shipped here legally since then.


Oops....thanks for updating me!


----------

